# TSH levels?



## happysunshine (Sep 25, 2009)

I got a blood test the other day and my tsh level is 1.09. The doctor said something about it being normal. I might of misunderstood him.What does this mean?

I'm book into getting radioactive iodine treatment in less than 2 weeks and do I really need it?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

happysunshine said:


> I got a blood test the other day and my tsh level is 1.09. The doctor said something about it being normal. I might of misunderstood him.What does this mean?
> 
> I'm book into getting radioactive iodine treatment in less than 2 weeks and do I really need it?


That all depends; refresh me on what is going on.


----------

